# Prejudiced pax



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Any other people have problems being downrated for no real reason by other races? It's hard to believe this still happens in 2019, but all my low ratings (3 and under) have been from colored folks. I can tell because there is always a gap between my pings as I am in a slower market. Within minutes of drop off, I see that ding and can immediately place it. Anyway, I am always friendly and have the same spiel with all my riders. My behavior is professional and consistent. The trips themselves are pleasant and uneventful. I always leave 5 stars too unless something awful happened. 

For me, driving in the ghetto is a surefire way to be downrated. Many people there are just hateful and hate to see others succeed. But in my state there is also pretty ugly racial tension which is plainly visible in my ratings. FWIW I'm not even from here. I'm a transplant so I have difficulty seeing myself as some type of lily white symbol of oppression, even though I know I am supposed because apparently I am a slave owner. At least according to the media these days. I just wish people weren't so ugly with their prejudice. Like I start out every ride the same and ask the same questions etc. Each trip is a blank slate in my mind, but that's just not the case for a percentage of my riders. 

Getting 3* twice within minutes of each other from the same pax yesterday is making me rethink my own lack of profiling and savviness. 

And having typed that, I realize that's the problem with hate. It forces everyone to play that game, even though the majority of us would just rather be colorblind and go about our lives as normal. It's getting tiring. Can't we just move past all the bullshit?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Yes I experience this same issue. I think the pax are jealous you have a car and they don’t especially if you have a nice car. I get down rated mostly from the men but the women love me and if they actually knew my nationality they would be shocked. I’m part Native American and Irish. I used to work at this place that worked on cell phones and there were Korean, Hispanic, and white people there. The Korean and the Hispanics we’re always arguing and I was the go between for everyone to get along. I’ve had good friends from all nationalities.


----------



## Dodger Royal (Nov 27, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Any other people have problems being downrated for no real reason by other races? It's hard to believe this still happens in 2019, but all my low ratings (3 and under) have been from colored folks. I can tell because there is always a gap between my pings as I am in a slower market. Within minutes of drop off, I see that ding and can immediately place it. Anyway, I am always friendly and have the same spiel with all my riders. My behavior is professional and consistent. The trips themselves are pleasant and uneventful. I always leave 5 stars too unless something awful happened.
> 
> For me, driving in the ghetto is a surefire way to be downrated. Many people there are just hateful and hate to see others succeed. But in my state there is also pretty ugly racial tension which is plainly visible in my ratings. FWIW I'm not even from here. I'm a transplant so I have difficulty seeing myself as some type of lily white symbol of oppression, even though I know I am supposed because apparently I am a slave owner. At least according to the media these days. I just wish people weren't so ugly with their prejudice. Like I start out every ride the same and ask the same questions etc. Each trip is a blank slate in my mind, but that's just not the case for a percentage of my riders.
> 
> ...


The rate of suicide is highest in middle-age white men.
Coincidence?
"_Many people there are just hateful and hate to see others succeed"_
I don't think they see it that way, more like as a low wage worker you're on their economic level yet act superior = racist 1*

Quick Fix: when pax exits car say "have a blessed day" that should get u 5*
When in Rome do as the Romans do.
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/26/health/life-expectancy-rate-usa.html


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Try wearing a dashiki next time you ant thru the ghetto.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Any other people have problems being downrated for no real reason by other races? It's hard to believe this still happens in 2019, but all my low ratings (3 and under) have been from colored folks. I can tell because there is always a gap between my pings as I am in a slower market. Within minutes of drop off, I see that ding and can immediately place it. Anyway, I am always friendly and have the same spiel with all my riders. My behavior is professional and consistent. The trips themselves are pleasant and uneventful. I always leave 5 stars too unless something awful happened.
> 
> For me, driving in the ghetto is a surefire way to be downrated. Many people there are just hateful and hate to see others succeed. But in my state there is also pretty ugly racial tension which is plainly visible in my ratings. FWIW I'm not even from here. I'm a transplant so I have difficulty seeing myself as some type of lily white symbol of oppression, even though I know I am supposed because apparently I am a slave owner. At least according to the media these days. I just wish people weren't so ugly with their prejudice. Like I start out every ride the same and ask the same questions etc. Each trip is a blank slate in my mind, but that's just not the case for a percentage of my riders.
> 
> ...


There is no way you can tell who down rated you stop making this a race issue! Clearly you wernt worthy of a 5 star rating, maybe take a shower once in awhile!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

OG ant said:


> There is no way you can tell who down rated you stop making this a race issue! Clearly you wernt worthy of a 5 star rating, maybe take a shower once in awhile!


I literally just said it happens right after drop-off - I only get a handful of rides per day so I can see where it's from. You take a shower, and learn to read.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I literally just said it happens right after drop-off - I only get a handful of rides per day so I can see where it's from. You take a shower, and learn to read.


I know what you said and I can read just fine. Like I said it doesnt matter if you just dropped them off, that rating you are now seeing could've been from someone that rated you yesterday when they opened thier app. Its impossible to pin point the pax that rate you due to that! You clearly have something against colored folks!

You victimize yourself 
You talk about slavery

All because you think you know what race rated you? C'mon!

Just maybe look into yourself, I know it's hard since you probably think you should be getting 5 stars all day cause you are so mighty and perfect!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

OG ant said:


> I know what you said and I can read just fine. Like I said it doesnt matter if you just dropped them off, that rating you are now seeing could've been from someone that rated you yesterday when they opened thier app. Its impossible to pin point the pax that rate you due to that! You clearly have something against colored folks!
> 
> You victimize yourself
> You talk about slavery
> ...


I know I do an excellent job. But kudos to you for responding to my call to end the hate with even more hate. Very 2019 of you.

I was hoping to have an honest and mature discussion about it based on my observations and statistics. I honestly don't think it's a stretch or that I'm "trying" to make it a race issue. That's the thing - from my perspective there is never any difference among people but I don't seem to be extended that same courtesy as a driver sometimes. When I'm a pax, and provided my driver does even an average or mediocre job, I tip and rate 5* whether they're black, white, red or purple.

My reference to slavery was more or less a joke. I think ultimately I blame the media the most, for stoking fires between groups of people and infusing them with additional hate. I roll my eyes every time I read "white woman looks at colored person funny" in newspapers that are supposed to be reporting actual news.

Again, for those who think I'm hateful myself or trolling - I'm absolutely not.

Now if this had happened two, three, even five times, I would say fair enough, I'm reaching or seeing something that isn't there. But unfortunately, there is a very real pattern emerging.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I know I do an excellent job. But kudos to you for responding to my call to end the hate with even more hate. Very 2019 of you.
> 
> I was hoping to have an honest and mature discussion about it based on my observations and statistics. I honestly don't think it's a stretch or that I'm "trying" to make it a race issue. That's the thing - from my perspective there is never any difference among people but I don't seem to be extended that same courtesy as a driver sometimes. When I'm a pax, and provided my driver does even an average or mediocre job, I tip and rate 5* whether they're black, white, red or purple.
> 
> ...


Sorry, wasnt trying to come off as hateful, I'm far from that! Just dont like it when a whole race gets the finger pointed at them with no concrete evidence. I had a argument with a pax and kicked him outta my car, obviously I seen a 1 star headed my way, that 1 start didn't show up till after 5 hours later with me constantly checking my rating.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I understand. I'm not talking about one race as such. I just mean that I'm starting to get the feeling, at least in my area, that some people will leave you a poor rating simply based on you not being of their particular creed or color - irrespective of the job you do as a driver. And I think that's deplorable.

I'm sure it goes both ways too. Like if I wasn't white I fully imagine I'd see it the other way around as well. 

It's a sensitive subject and some part of me felt like it was a can of worms posting about it, but I figured screw it. It's also hard to navigate this subject without sounding like a bigot yourself on some level.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Any other people have problems being downrated for no real reason by other races? It's hard to believe this still happens in 2019, but all my low ratings (3 and under) have been from colored folks


Can you believe people still say "colored folks " in 2019?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Can you believe people still say "colored folks " in 2019?


"people of color" acceptable in 2010s US.

"colored people" barely acceptable in 1960s segregationist US.

A lot of people take issue with this stuff but it is more than a semantic difference.

Thanks for bringing up a salient and sensitive topic! &#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I roll my eyes every time I read "white woman looks at colored person funny" in newspapers that are supposed to be reporting actual news


What newspaper is printing this? 


UbaBrah said:


> Very 2019 of you.


Indeed!



waldowainthrop said:


> "people of color" acceptable in 2010s US.
> 
> "colored people" barely acceptable in 1960s segregationist US.
> 
> A lot of people take issue with this stuff but it is more than a semantic difference.


I'll admit I pretty much stopped reading his rant once I got to "colored folks". Tells me just about all I need to know.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

So I don't have a lot of "white guilt" and a lot of people would call me "woke" (I guess) or "liberal" (sorta, not really) or "socialist" (fair) but I still feel racial tension occasionally. I do what I can to defuse it and demonstrate that I treat everyone with equal consideration but people are not always on the same page with these concerns. Do your best.



Boca Ratman said:


> I'll admit I pretty much stopped reading his rant once I got to "colored folks". Tells me just about all I need to know.


@UbaBrah is coming from a good place, as far as I can tell. My own English grandmother said "colored" once but she didn't intend it in the way that you think. I have to allow a lot of room here because it is how we all want to be treated.

Anyone taking about defusing racist tension and being fair to people is doing good work, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> So I don't have a lot of "white guilt" and a lot of people would call me "woke" (I guess) or "liberal" (sorta, not really) or "socialist" (fair) but I still feel racial tension occasionally. I do what I can to defuse it and demonstrate that I treat everyone with equal consideration but people are not always on the same page with these concerns. Do your best.
> 
> 
> @UbaBrah is coming from a good place, as far as I can tell. My own English grandmother said "colored" once but she didn't intend it in the way that you think. I have to allow a lot of room here because it is how we all want to be treated.
> ...


I'm white, I'm closer to 50 than in am 40. My grandfather said colored people, when he didn't say N worder. He'd be 101 if alive today.

I'd like to believe he means well but as OP points out at least twice, it's 2019. He should know better. Mind you, I'm not offered by it, nor am I offended for anyone. It's just that in my experience, the ones who bark the loudest about being racially discriminated against are usually pretty big racists themselves. Not always, but usually.

I'm not saying OP is a racist or is bringing any of this upon himself but, if I were a betting man.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> "people of color" acceptable in 2010s US.
> 
> "colored people" barely acceptable in 1960s segregationist US.
> 
> ...


It sounds silly when you write it out.

I "know" saying "colored people" is bad, but also "know" that "people of color" is acceptable.

I don't rock the boat, I don't say things that will upset anyone and would never say "colored people'.

But honestly, semantically, they are the same thing!

Which leads me to believe that "people of color" don't really hate being called "colored", but hate that the person is not following the "rules" that have been devised to protect their delicate sensibility. Thats really ****ed up if you think about it too much.

Black people aren't upset with the actual words(because they use "colored people" in the opposite order), but they act indignant when a white person doesn't use the "team approved" verbiage.

Its insanity.

I'd love it if we could get "asshole" "shithead" "****" "******bag" and any of the other words that are hurled at white men banned. Why not?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> But honestly, semantically, they are the same thing!


Which is why I suggested it's definitely more than semantics. I know the history so I respect the difference, but yeah, language is absurd. Again, doing our best is all we can do.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Is it offensive to say black person? Seriously, is it?

I know, at least i think, colored person was acceptable way back when and I know it's not now.

Is it okay to say I'm white?

So confusing.

Maybe we should just call each other people. Nah, what fun would that be.



waldowainthrop said:


> Which is why I suggested it's definitely more than semantics. I know the history so I respect the difference, but yeah, language is absurd. Again, doing our best is all we can do.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Yeah I call people people. Race still looms large in the background.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Dodger Royal said:


> The rate of suicide is highest in middle-age white men.
> Coincidence?
> "_Many people there are just hateful and hate to see others succeed"_
> I don't think they see it that way, more like as a low wage worker you're on their economic level yet act superior = racist 1*
> ...


That might just get you a 4,lol. It sucks some people if your not their race they gonna have mis trust of you at best.

I use to work as a cashier in a store . I seen it both ways,I'm a white guy. The white person is just more friendly w me and the black lady is more friendly to the black cashier. It's not the majority but you definitely notice it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

OG ant said:


> There is no way you can tell who down rated you stop making this a race issue!


You damn sure can tell who downrated you. And just like the OP, I'm always wary of a self-centered "Ebony" in my back seat. They downrate. Often.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

“According to the media” you’re “a slave owner”? What “media”? The ones you claim never to pay any attention to because they’re all “leftists”?

Citation needed. For most of your post.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Any other people have problems being downrated for no real reason by other races? It's hard to believe this still happens in 2019, but all my low ratings (3 and under) have been from colored folks. I can tell because there is always a gap between my pings as I am in a slower market. Within minutes of drop off, I see that ding and can immediately place it. Anyway, I am always friendly and have the same spiel with all my riders. My behavior is professional and consistent. The trips themselves are pleasant and uneventful. I always leave 5 stars too unless something awful happened.
> 
> For me, driving in the ghetto is a surefire way to be downrated. Many people there are just hateful and hate to see others succeed. But in my state there is also pretty ugly racial tension which is plainly visible in my ratings. FWIW I'm not even from here. I'm a transplant so I have difficulty seeing myself as some type of lily white symbol of oppression, even though I know I am supposed because apparently I am a slave owner. At least according to the media these days. I just wish people weren't so ugly with their prejudice. Like I start out every ride the same and ask the same questions etc. Each trip is a blank slate in my mind, but that's just not the case for a percentage of my riders.
> 
> ...


Same experience here. I do my best to avoid typical "ghetto people."



Boca Ratman said:


> Can you believe people still say "colored folks " in 2019?


I still can't believe it's 2019!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> It's hard to believe this still happens in 2019, but all my low ratings (3 and under) have been from colored folks.


How do you know those low ratings are from coloured folks? Is it because they are shown as a black mark against you?

.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

i have very few ratings below 5. i can with relative certainty tell who gave the bad rating and it doesent have to be right after the ride,but i do check after every drop off. i am sorry to say that i agree with the OP. its just a fact. yes, i have recieved bad ratings from different people but those passangers in particular have a big chip on their shoulder,for whatever reason,im not gonna speculate as i am not here to inflame a race debate I am only speaking from my experience. as a result i no longer pick up in trouble areas,even if i get a ride accross town and i then must turn it off and drive back 10 miles to get back into better areas. in our city you will also notice that those areas are constantly surging because they cant get enough drivers in them.In the begining and into several years of driving i always had the attitude to go wherever the rides took me ,and i never turned it off ,i took what i got,as a result my ratings took a nose dive. when i tell you I am an excellent driver and intelligent person,believe it. i know how to handle people but i cant erase discrimination against me. all i can do is adjust the way i do business. sorry to say racism and discrimination is alive and well , no matter how good my intentions and how professional my service. with that said,i accept 100% of my rides and hope for the best. It certinly has opened my eyes to the way things are.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

The issue is Uber need to overhaul there silly rating system.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

For the people disputing the news sources, the papers I read online every day are filled with this kind of thing:










Or what I would call borderline incitement.

Is this woman a moron and probably a bigot? No doubt. But publishing this is unnecessarily stirring the pot. It's also not news. It's no more newsworthy than your drunk uncle Bill sitting in the corner with his hand down his pants, ranting about those gosh darn cotton pickers after he's had one beer too many.

And I just happen to think this type of thing is helping to poison us against one another. I resent the pax who take this stuff on board and live their lives through their own bias, for which news articles like the above serve as evidence for them. My own evidence is irrefutable - the situation I posted about in my original post has happened 7 times. I mean, I could try to make it about my own shortcomings as a driver, but I'd be grasping at straws and needlessly doubting myself.

Treat everyone equally, and rate fairly according to what a driver does in the context of their job. That is all.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Implying someone is racist by picking apart what they wrote and making your own narrative. Not cool. That's a huge accusation. Give OP the benifit.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Treat everyone equally, and rate fairly according to what a driver does in the context of their job. That is all.


&#129300;


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Implying someone is racist by picking apart what they wrote and making your own narrative. Not cool. That's a huge accusation. Give OP the benifit.


It's a delicate subject. One where people tend to see red or form their own narrative before they've read everything. I understand that, and I'm trying to treat the topic respectfully. I do tend to think we are largely about the knee-jerk reactions as a society these days anyway.

My slave owner comment was a joke. I'm mocking the verging-on-lunacy white guilt that we're being bombarded with by way of the media.

But ultimately, I'm only lamenting what I perceive to be pax judging and rating on things they really shouldn't.


----------



## Dodger Royal (Nov 27, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Can you believe people still say "colored folks " in 2019?


My 91YO grandmother does. Specifically "the colored"
What are you going to do? Argue with nonagenarian?
Recently an old black cashier referred to her as "you people" (who people? old? White? Smell weird?)

Lot less racism and feminism among educated members
Of my under 30 generation.
Boomer racists are dying and committing suicide.
Soon we'll live in the perfect world,
Or Not

_have a blessed day_


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Can you believe people still say "colored folks " in 2019?


My wife's mother in law at dinner last night... &#128514;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yet technically black and white aren’t colors.

🤯


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Any other people have problems being downrated for no real reason by other races? It's hard to believe this still happens in 2019, but all my low ratings (3 and under) have been from colored folks. I can tell because there is always a gap between my pings as I am in a slower market. Within minutes of drop off, I see that ding and can immediately place it. Anyway, I am always friendly and have the same spiel with all my riders. My behavior is professional and consistent. The trips themselves are pleasant and uneventful. I always leave 5 stars too unless something awful happened.
> 
> For me, driving in the ghetto is a surefire way to be downrated. Many people there are just hateful and hate to see others succeed. But in my state there is also pretty ugly racial tension which is plainly visible in my ratings. FWIW I'm not even from here. I'm a transplant so I have difficulty seeing myself as some type of lily white symbol of oppression, even though I know I am supposed because apparently I am a slave owner. At least according to the media these days. I just wish people weren't so ugly with their prejudice. Like I start out every ride the same and ask the same questions etc. Each trip is a blank slate in my mind, but that's just not the case for a percentage of my riders.
> 
> ...


ya love you op but not touching this one


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> ya love you op but not touching this one


You know it's bad when great white doesn't want a piece &#129315;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> Any other people have problems being downrated for no real reason by other races? It's hard to believe this still happens in 2019, but all my low ratings (3 and under) have been from colored folks. I can tell because there is always a gap between my pings as I am in a slower market. Within minutes of drop off, I see that ding and can immediately place it. Anyway, I am always friendly and have the same spiel with all my riders. My behavior is professional and consistent. The trips themselves are pleasant and uneventful. I always leave 5 stars too unless something awful happened.
> 
> For me, driving in the ghetto is a surefire way to be downrated. Many people there are just hateful and hate to see others succeed. But in my state there is also pretty ugly racial tension which is plainly visible in my ratings. FWIW I'm not even from here. I'm a transplant so I have difficulty seeing myself as some type of lily white symbol of oppression, even though I know I am supposed because apparently I am a slave owner. At least according to the media these days. I just wish people weren't so ugly with their prejudice. Like I start out every ride the same and ask the same questions etc. Each trip is a blank slate in my mind, but that's just not the case for a percentage of my riders.
> 
> ...


They dont want to ride with YOU AGAIN !


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Lol, when you strip it down to the nuts and bolts it's not even that dicey of a topic. I think every one of us has received unfair treatment for a reason that they suspect is due to not being part of a group or culture. I didn't think that part of my OP even needed to be contested. It seems logical enough that a percentage of bottom feeders of all colors will be prejudiced. I was just complaining about it and wondering to what degree other drivers have experienced it.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Lol, when you strip it down to the nuts and bolts it's not even that dicey of a topic. I think every one of us has received unfair treatment for a reason that they suspect is due to not being part of a group or culture. I didn't think that part of my OP even needed to be contested. It seems logical enough that a percentage of bottom feeders of all colors will be prejudiced. I was just complaining about it and wondering to what degree other drivers have experienced it.


It is very logical. The reality of it is very honest and so is the solution.

but when you actually air these thoughts some ppl are gonna agree with you and the rest just wanna call everyone else racist - and just kinda dismiss you and say 'there's bad ppl of all races blah blah blah'
Haven't looked but is that what the comments are like ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Saw something on Reddit that made me lol and it’s suitable for this topic.

sometimes it’s just ignorance (and we have to understand not everyone has been exposed to more then the world they live in) and other times it’s miscommunication.

I think if you know better you should be better.

if you don’t know better and someone schools you, then take the time to try and absorb what they’re telling you vs going immediately on the defense with your claws out or trying to show your 💪🏻💪🏻.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> It is very logical. The reality of it is very honest and so is the solution.
> 
> but when you actually air these thoughts some ppl are gonna agree with you and the rest just wanna call everyone else racist - and just kinda dismiss you and say 'there's bad ppl of all races blah blah blah'
> Haven't looked but is that what the comments are like ?


Yeah, I just feel like we're starting to forget what racism actually means. Here's Merriam Webster: prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.

If anyone can find evidence of that from me in this topic they can have my unclaimable Subway cookie.

Anyway, gonna bow out of this one. A mod can lock or delete it if they want. It's been fun. And by fun, I mean tiring


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Maybe you are subconsciously talking down to your black pax. Do you try too hard to be cool? Do you call them brother and sister? Talk about how much you love rap music soul food, Barak Obama, and Steve Harvey? Do you bring up Black Lives Matter, MLK, Michael Jackson, Malcolm X and Trayvon Martin? 
Or maybe the opposite. Are you too white and just talk like Hank Hill or Ned Flanders about stuff your pax cant relate to? 
Maybe just don't make small talk at all but be extra respectful and helpful. See how that goes.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Maybe you are subconsciously talking down to your black pax. Do you try too hard to be cool? Do you call them brother and sister? Talk about how much you love rap music soul food, Barak Obama, and Steve Harvey? Do you bring up Black Lives Matter, MLK, Michael Jackson, Malcolm X and Trayvon Martin?
> Or maybe the opposite. Are you too white and just talk like Hank Hill or Ned Flanders about stuff your pax cant relate to?
> Maybe just don't make small talk at all but be extra respectful and helpful. See how that goes.


this is the most insulting statement I could have ever imagined


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I suspect Economic Class has more to do with it than race, but that's only my opinion. Did you consider that the 1*'s that get thrown your way are actually +5*'s ? The pax loved you so much, they 1* 'd you to free you from your oppressive overlords at Fuber / Gyft. 

Seriously, after 4 years and thousands of rides later the only thing consistent about people is they are unpredictable. You could do every thing right or wrong on a trip and still get no tip or a big cash tip. IE that also applies to the *'s they rate with.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> this is the most insulting statement I could have ever imagined


That's a compliment coming from GreatWhiteHope


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Maybe you are subconsciously talking down to your black pax. Do you try too hard to be cool? Do you call them brother and sister? Talk about how much you love rap music soul food, Barak Obama, and Steve Harvey? Do you bring up Black Lives Matter, MLK, Michael Jackson, Malcolm X and Trayvon Martin?
> Or maybe the opposite. Are you too white and just talk like Hank Hill or Ned Flanders about stuff your pax cant relate to?
> Maybe just don't make small talk at all but be extra respectful and helpful. See how that goes.


Okay I know the examples used were extreme to be funny. &#129315;

But I think this is a good point. It's possible without realizing OP accidentally said something that is offensive.

I've done it and i dont have a racist bone in my body &#129335;‍♀


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay I know the examples used were extreme to be funny. &#129315;
> 
> But I think this is a good point. It's possible without realizing OP accidentally said something that is offensive.
> 
> I've done it and i dont have a racist bone in my body &#129335;‍♀


Ya he's joking but he's also not

It's extremely insulting to me - for anyone else to assume they might be talking down to black pax like they're special ed kids or something


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay I know the examples used were extreme to be funny. &#129315;
> 
> But I think this is a good point. It's possible without realizing OP accidentally said something that is offensive.
> 
> I've done it and i dont have a racist bone in my body &#129335;‍♀


I've done it too. Unintentional racial faux pas.

I've also been accused of racial discrimination after refusing to take a scooter in the back seat of my car. Got a call from Uber. They seemed to understand.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> Ya he's joking but he's also not
> 
> It's extremely insulting to me - for anyone else to assume they might be talking down to black pax like they're special ed kids or something


Except you hate Barak Obama and believe Trayvon Martin had it coming so this would never apply to you.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I actually really like Obama. I took the "which president are you?" test not long ago and got Barack. I guess that's solved it. Will try to be a little more Nixon next time.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> I've done it too. Unintentional racial faux pas.
> 
> I've also been accused of racial discrimination after refusing to take a scooter in the back seat of my car. Got a call from Uber. They seemed to understand.
> 
> ...


i guess that's just how you operate 
Dumb assumptions

I'd hope other idiots don't think the same stupid things about you that are incorrect


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

And no I will not delete Kool and the Gang, Earth Wind and Fire or Flo-rida from my playlist out of fear of sucking up. :roflmao:


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Maybe when you quit making prejudiced assumptions about people living in the ghetto and quit using the term “colored” you’ll deserve 5*. Bigots. Ugh.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> Any other people have problems being downrated for no real reason by other races? It's hard to believe this still happens in 2019, but all my low ratings (3 and under) have been from colored folks. I can tell because there is always a gap between my pings as I am in a slower market. Within minutes of drop off, I see that ding and can immediately place it. Anyway, I am always friendly and have the same spiel with all my riders. My behavior is professional and consistent. The trips themselves are pleasant and uneventful. I always leave 5 stars too unless something awful happened.
> 
> For me, driving in the ghetto is a surefire way to be downrated. Many people there are just hateful and hate to see others succeed. But in my state there is also pretty ugly racial tension which is plainly visible in my ratings. FWIW I'm not even from here. I'm a transplant so I have difficulty seeing myself as some type of lily white symbol of oppression, even though I know I am supposed because apparently I am a slave owner. At least according to the media these days. I just wish people weren't so ugly with their prejudice. Like I start out every ride the same and ask the same questions etc. Each trip is a blank slate in my mind, but that's just not the case for a percentage of my riders.
> 
> ...


No we are probably not going to get over it. I dont rate paxes by color but they sure do me.
Stay out of the ghettos when you can.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

May H. said:


> Maybe when you quit making prejudiced assumptions about people living in the ghetto and quit using the term "colored" you'll deserve 5*. Bigots. Ugh.


@UbaBrah this post couldn't have summed it up better


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

I've experienced similar things to what the OP describes. In my experience it's not black people in general, and is limited to deprived (AKA "ghetto") areas. It's not everyone in those areas either, but it's enough for me, among other considerations, to avoid pickups in such neighborhoods.


----------



## Dodger Royal (Nov 27, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> And no I will not delete Kool and the Gang, Earth Wind and Fire or Flo-rida from my playlist out of fear of sucking up. :roflmao:


Next you'll tell us u don't allow young black Saggers showin their underwear in ur ride. Aussie @Who is John Galt? will need to buy a belt


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I think the bigger problem is people jump to the conclusion that others are racist.

From Oracle arena, I picked up an older, mid 50s, white male, who is originally from the midwest. He was so dam paranoid of me thinking he was racist. He asked where I was born. I said San Jose. Then he immediately started apologizing, got so nervous. I told him a few times it's okay, I'm not offended at all. 

I found the whole thing sad. I've had similar interactions but this guys reaction was extreme.

Is it possible most are NOT bigots but paranoid of being thought of as one or assuming the other is one?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I think the bigger problem is people jump to the conclusion that others are racist.
> 
> From Oracle arena, I picked up an older, mid 50s, white male, who is originally from the midwest. He was so dam paranoid of me thinking he was racist. He asked where I was born. I said San Jose. Then he immediately started apologizing, got so nervous. I told him a few times it's okay, I'm not offended at all.
> 
> ...


He stereotyped you but was embarrassed and apologized awkwardly probably because he doesn't know how to talk to women. He was attracted to you. You should have told him how much you like men who beg for forgiveness with large denomination bills.


----------



## alvarezca (Mar 7, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Any other people have problems being downrated for no real reason by other races? It's hard to believe this still happens in 2019, but all my low ratings (3 and under) have been from colored folks. I can tell because there is always a gap between my pings as I am in a slower market. Within minutes of drop off, I see that ding and can immediately place it. Anyway, I am always friendly and have the same spiel with all my riders. My behavior is professional and consistent. The trips themselves are pleasant and uneventful. I always leave 5 stars too unless something awful happened.
> 
> For me, driving in the ghetto is a surefire way to be downrated. Many people there are just hateful and hate to see others succeed. But in my state there is also pretty ugly racial tension which is plainly visible in my ratings. FWIW I'm not even from here. I'm a transplant so I have difficulty seeing myself as some type of lily white symbol of oppression, even though I know I am supposed because apparently I am a slave owner. At least according to the media these days. I just wish people weren't so ugly with their prejudice. Like I start out every ride the same and ask the same questions etc. Each trip is a blank slate in my mind, but that's just not the case for a percentage of my riders.
> 
> ...


Wtf are you talking about. Sound like your the racist to me!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> Any other people have problems being downrated for no real reason by other races? It's hard to believe this still happens in 2019, but all my low ratings (3 and under) have been from *colored folks.
> 
> For me, driving in the ghetto is a surefire way to be downrated.* Many people there are just hateful and hate to see others succeed. But in my state there is also pretty ugly racial tension which is plainly visible in my ratings.







Stereotype much?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Like many others, I've learned my lesson the hard way. I drive in a college town, but my FT job is in a city. During the winter break last year, I dabbled in picking up rides in said city on the way home. I know I picked up a few 4s in a very short period of time and in a very small sample size. One guy gave me a 3* and a smell complaint. The smell?...one of his neighbors was smoking a doobie that wafted into my car when he got in! 

IMO, it is not worth the hassle - the confusion of picking up on a busy street in front of an apartment block and the risks associated - all for min fare rides (although, the reason I did it last year was because there were promotions applied). 

And no, Tempting, I never brought up Black Lives Matter; the racist organization that it is.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> no, Tempting, I never brought up Black Lives Matter; the racist organization that it is


Maybe your Klan hood was visible under your MAGA cap.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Stereotype much?


Don't be a moron. I did not stereotype. Again, if you're not smart enough to contribute properly, why embarrass yourself by proving you either didn't read the topic or understand it? I only stated facts/observations.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> Don't be a moron. I did not stereotype. Again, if you're not smart enough to contribute properly, why embarrass yourself by proving you either didn't read the topic or understand it? I only stated facts/observations.


You most certainly did. I quote: _* colored folks*. I can tell because there is always a gap between my pings as I am in a slower market. Within minutes of drop off, I see that ding and can immediately place it. Anyway, I am always friendly and have the same spiel with all my riders. My behavior is professional and consistent. The trips themselves are pleasant and uneventful. I always leave 5 stars too unless something awful happened.

For me, driving in the *ghetto*_

The issue isn't that I didn't read the title or entire post, it's that I did.


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

OG ant said:


> Sorry, wasnt trying to come off as hateful, I'm far from that! Just dont like it when a whole race gets the finger pointed at them with no concrete evidence. I had a argument with a pax and kicked him outta my car, obviously I seen a 1 star headed my way, that 1 start didn't show up till after 5 hours later with me constantly checking my rating.


You are hardly hateful and I can also say the same thing happens too me and I am a mexican-american. Mine mostly happens with smart mouthed highschool black males and some females. I avoid if possible picking up Lawndale, Hawthorne , Compton. They blame drivers for racial profiling but I beg too differ pax do this as well. Hang in there and just avoid areas that will not treat you fairly and judge you for the color of your skin. Racism works both ways not just one. Good Luck


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

@UbaBrah vs @UberLaLa 
"Can we all get along?" - Rodney King


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> @UbaBrah vs @UberLaLa
> "Can we all get along?" - Rodney King


----------



## GreenSubaru (Oct 31, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> And having typed that, I realize that's the problem with hate. It forces everyone to play that game, even though the majority of us would just rather be colorblind and go about our lives as normal. It's getting tiring. Can't we just move past all the bullshit?


I started turning the Uber app off if I'm ever within 10 minutes of black neighborhoods. Now I have a 4.95 rating. Recently, on about 10% of my rides, hispanic immigrants have been confiding in me how much they hate 'brown people'. On Thanksgiving, my father said to me "How can you be racist? You only **** black girls". Nobody cares if a Taxi driver is politically incorrect.

Anyway, the reason why blacks give you bad ratings is that they misunderstand employment... and capitalism for that matter. As it is their 'job' to work hourly and do something they don't want to do; be paid for their time - they assume you are the same. You are to wait 15 minutes for them, call them, etc - as it is your job to do so.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

GreenSubaru said:


> I started turning the Uber app off if I'm ever within 10 minutes of black neighborhoods. Now I have a 4.95 rating. Recently, on about 10% of my rides, hispanic immigrants have been confiding in me how much they hate 'brown people'. On Thanksgiving, my father said to me "How can you be racist? You only @@@@ black girls". Nobody cares if a Taxi driver is politically incorrect.
> 
> Anyway, the reason why blacks give you bad ratings is that they misunderstand employment... and capitalism for that matter. As it is their 'job' to work hourly and do something they don't want to do; be paid for their time - they assume you are the same. You are to wait 15 minutes for them, call them, etc - as it is your job to do so.


Happens every time a thread like this goes up, people. smh


----------



## GreenSubaru (Oct 31, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Happens every time a thread like this goes up, people. smh


I only posted the truth. If it were an option, I wouldn't pick up white women either, or any women as they tend to be unprofitable.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> You most certainly did. I quote: _* colored folks*. I can tell because there is always a gap between my pings as I am in a slower market. Within minutes of drop off, I see that ding and can immediately place it. Anyway, I am always friendly and have the same spiel with all my riders. My behavior is professional and consistent. The trips themselves are pleasant and uneventful. I always leave 5 stars too unless something awful happened.
> 
> For me, driving in the *ghetto*_
> 
> The issue isn't that I didn't read the title or entire post, it's that I did.


If a situation has happened 7 times in the context of rideshare, it's beyond conjecture at that point. I am not imagining a scenario or seeing what I only want to see, it is something that is repeating on me time after time. I went in to this gig with a mentally blank slate, because I had no idea what to expect, but here we are.

I am literally calling for an end to hate in my OP and people are splitting hairs, getting themselves in a tizzy over my (granted somewhat blunt) wording.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> If a situation has happened 7 times in the context of rideshare, it's beyond conjecture at that point. I am not imagining a scenario or seeing what I only want to see, it is something that is repeating on me time after time. I went in to this gig with a mentally blank slate, because I had no idea what to expect, but here we are.
> 
> I am literally calling for an end to hate in my OP and people are splitting hairs, getting themselves in a tizzy over my (granted somewhat blunt) wording.


I'm not calling you a 'racist' - simply pointing out comments about a certain group being a specific area (a word that is negative in connotation) is _stereotyping. _Taxi drivers have done similar for decades (thus _Redlining Laws_). Say, _Those from ghettos tend to rate lower..._Fine. I just think associating ghettos with a specific demographic is not healthy for the board. Heck, I drive Beverly Hills a good amount. That area is known for dinging a driver's rating. All shapes, sizes and ethnicities alike.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I dont care how dumb this question is....

Because of the cost of living in bay area we dont have any true ghettos correct? Ghetto are extremely poor areas?


----------



## GreenSubaru (Oct 31, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> I'm not calling you a 'racist' - simply pointing out comments about a certain group being a specific area (a word that is negative in connotation) is _stereotyping. _Taxi drivers have done similar for decades (thus _Redlining Laws_). Say, _Those from ghettos tend to rate lower..._Fine. I just think associating ghettos with a specific demographic is not healthy for the board. Heck, I drive Beverly Hills a good amount. That area is known for dinging a driver's rating. All shapes, sizes and ethnicities alike.


Wow, am I actually reading this right now? 1999 called, they want their equating ghettos with black neighborhoods racism back.

Maybe if you were to "drive Beverly Hills" less and develop a more worldly view; you could stop treating these ***** like cattle.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont care how dumb this question is....
> 
> Because of the cost of living in bay area we dont have any true ghettos correct? Ghetto are extremely poor areas?


Well, there is this~








GreenSubaru said:


> Wow, am I actually reading this right now? 1999 called, they want their equating ghettos with black neighborhoods racism back.
> 
> Maybe if you were to "drive Beverly Hills" less and develop a more worldly view; you could stop treating these ***** like cattle.


I repeat~






*Side note: Being called an Ant on here is not a good thing, me calling you a _fly on poop..._way worse :wink:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Well, there is this~


Still not poor area technically. I've picked up people from old brokendown looking neighborhoods but they are fine, polite.

So many jobs and opportunities in bay area. I dont know that we have anything as bad as what I read on some of the posts here.


----------



## GreenSubaru (Oct 31, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Still not poor area technically. I've picked up people from old brokendown looking neighborhoods but they are fine, polite.
> 
> So many jobs and opportunities in bay area. I dont know that we have anything as bad as what I read on some of the posts here.


Nobody in the world watches that video and sees 'ghettos'. This is just UberLaLa fooling itself into thinking it's not racist.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I avoid the ghettos for many reasons. Ratings are one of those reasons, but far and away the least of my worries when I have to drop off pax in a Section 8 HUD slum.

When there are drug lookouts on every corner who are so lazy that they have chairs with beer coolers on the sidewalks, you know it's not a place to linger, and your risks of picking up a racist that's going to ding your ratings out of spite are statistically higher by an order of magnitude.

Turn the app off, make your escape.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Still not poor area technically. I've picked up people from old brokendown looking neighborhoods but they are fine, polite.
> 
> So many jobs and opportunities in bay area. I dont know that we have anything as bad as what I read on some of the posts here.


It's all relative...

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-44725026
My answer to your original question, would be: Ghettos occur due to _Socio-economics. _Low income breeds need to have, which breeds crime and violence, typically. There are still low income areas in the Bay Area, and some ghettos within that. Every major city has both. Many either choose not to_ see them, _or are in denial.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I am a White Male in TX and have been called the N word through the in-app text message function before while en route to a pick up. I responded by screenshotting the interaction, posting it on here, asking the mods to remove it because I forgot to cross out the person's name and address.

When I started typing this, I thought I had a point...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> It's all relative...
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-44725026


If a kid in the bay area grows up in a family that's low income they can still easily find a job in high school where they make minimum wage of $16. Same for someone with felonies. It's VERY easy to find a job.

Maybe that's the difference. There isnt really a feeling of hopeless in the younger generation?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> If a kid in the bay area grows up in a family that's low income they can still easily find a job in high school where they make minimum wage of $16. Same for someone with felonies. It's VERY easy to find a job.
> 
> Maybe that's the difference. There isnt really a feeling of hopeless in the younger generation?


If you could go look at my "Dallas" forum rants from June-August, you would find me bemoaning my station because of all the unanswered job applications and interviews I was dealing with. I am still primarily not homeless because of rideshare.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> If a kid in the bay area grows up in a family that's low income they can still easily find a job in high school where they make minimum wage of $16. Same for someone with felonies. It's VERY easy to find a job.
> 
> Maybe that's the difference. There isnt really a feeling of hopeless in the younger generation?


I agree. But guarantee if you took a _Projects _tour of the South Bay, you would be shocked by how much crime and violence still exists there.















San Francisco Crime Rates and Statistics - NeighborhoodScout


Most accurate 2021 crime rates for San Francisco, CA. Your chance of being a victim of violent crime in San Francisco is 1 in 178 and property crime is 1 in 22. Compare San Francisco crime data to other cities, states, and neighborhoods in the U.S. on NeighborhoodScout.




www.neighborhoodscout.com


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I am a White Male in TX and have been called the N word through the in-app text message function before while en route to a pick up. I responded by screenshotting the interaction, posting it on here, asking the mods to remove it because I forgot to cross out the person's name and address.
> 
> When I started typing this, I thought I had a point...


Yep. I've been called the N word, or other racial slurs that doesn't apply because I'm a Saltine American...

In the app before I arrive (cancel for cause)
In voice mail because I didn't answer the phone (cancel for cause)
On the phone when I bothered to answer while stopped (cancel for cause)
Through the window when I refused to let them in with open beers, lit joints, runts in diapers without carseats, 5+ ferals, or bleeding profusely because they were just beaten up by security for what I now presume was a very valid reason (cancel for cause)
During a trip.
After they get out of the car, before I've escaped the ghetto.
If happens often enough that the app needs a button that says "Called N Word by Pax."

I'm not joking.

I'm pretty sure I'm mistreated by Uber and Lyft customer service because I'm not dark-skinned. There's an article that explains why Rohit behaves so predictably on https://www.dailyo.in/

Author is Palash Krishna Mehrotra

Published February 25, 2018.

Tags in the article: #Rotomac scam, #Nirav Modi, #Scams, #Cheating


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Cary Grant said:


> Yep. I've been called the N word, or other racial slurs that doesn't apply because I'm a Saltine American...
> 
> In the app before I arrive (cancel for cause)
> In voice mail because I didn't answer the phone (cancel for cause)
> ...


@Cary Grant , I think there is a 4% that we may know each other in the real world.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cary Grant said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm mistreated by Uber and Lyft customer service because I'm not dark-skinned. There's an article that explains why Rohit behaves so predictably on https://www.dailyo.in/
> 
> Author is Palash Krishna Mehrotra
> 
> ...


I dont know about this. I think Rohit (indian customer service) fears and therefore works harder for the white man. At my day job I have a team in India that perform customer service for our application. So I see this first hand.

However when you get into engineers and higher level Indian resources that's when you see a prejudice against whites. I've heard H1B1 talk shit about non Indians in hindi, during meetings.



UberLaLa said:


> I agree. But guarantee if you took a _Projects _tour of the South Bay, you would be shocked by how much crime and violence still exists there.
> 
> View attachment 383127
> 
> ...


Yeah maybe you're right. I was born and raised in south bay but cant say I know where "the projects" are. I may have been there not really sure.

I can say I haven't seen anything like what's described by many on this forum. I never had that feeling of "I'm not picking someone up in this neighborhood its dangerous". I've had 1800 rides.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

As a white person, I have been called the n-word a few times while driving. I actually find it funny that the word has been reclaimed _that _much so I welcome it and think it is amusing. Offense should only be taken when offense is intended, and sometimes not even then. The word doesn't faze me - I listen to hiphop and only really care when anti-black racists use it because of what they intend when they say it. Even then, people are free to say what they want (although not free from consequences).

I also don't really notice any trends by race or ethnicity in my market. If differences in behavior exist, it is not apparent to me. Class differences definitely exist in my experience but not in a way that lets me make strong decisions about who I accept. I only care about individual trips, not types of rides or types of passengers.

I don't really have conflict with passengers, and while I have gotten downrated a handful of times, I doubt it was because of my identity. This may just be how my market is.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont know about this. I think Rohit (indian customer service) fears and therefore works harder for the white man. At my day job I have a team in India that perform customer service for our application. So I see this first hand.
> 
> However when you get into engineers and higher level Indian resources that's when you see a prejudice against whites. I've heard H1B1 talk shit about non Indians in hindi, during meetings.
> 
> ...


I have a little over 12k trips. And, can't say I've had to _avoid_ any particular areas. Driving in core of LA, I have ended up needing to Cancel on a few way too drunk and unruly gringos, however. &#129300;


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> I have a little over 12k trips. And, can't say I've had to _avoid_ any particular areas. Driving in core of LA, I have ended up needing to Cancel on a few way too drunk and unruly gringos, however. &#129300;


But are


UberLaLa said:


> I have a little over 12k trips. And, can't say I've had to _avoid_ any particular areas. Driving in core of LA, I have ended up needing to Cancel on a few way too drunk and unruly gringos, however. &#129300;


But are you talking about black suv tho?
because op is talking about ghetto pax that order pool

me personally I couldn't even pretend to know what that experience is like



waldowainthrop said:


> As a white person, I have been called the n-word a few times while driving. I actually find it funny that the word has been reclaimed _that _much so I welcome it and think it is amusing. Offense should only be taken when offense is intended, and sometimes not even then. The word doesn't faze me - I listen to hiphop and only really care when anti-black racists use it because of what they intend when they say it. Even then, people are free to say what they want (although not free from consequences).
> 
> I also don't really notice any trends by race or ethnicity in my market. If differences in behavior exist, it is not apparent to me. Class differences definitely exist in my experience but not in a way that lets me make strong decisions about who I accept. I only care about individual trips, not types of rides or types of passengers.
> 
> I don't really have conflict with passengers, and while I have gotten downrated a handful of times, I doubt it was because of my identity. This may just be how my market is.


Are we talking N word - ga or hard r

Also, you're making a reasonable point but I just hate ppl that try to dismiss this point entirely

Clearly OP has a had a few bad experiences with a certain type of pax - if the same thing happened to you would u really just dismiss it entirely


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I was born and raised in south bay but cant say I know where "the projects" are. I may have been there not really sure.


Hunters Point, Richmond, San Leandro.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont know about this. I think Rohit (indian customer service) fears and therefore works harder for the white man. At my day job I have a team in India that perform customer service for our application. So I see this first hand.
> 
> However when you get into engineers and higher level Indian resources that's when you see a prejudice against whites. I've heard H1B1 talk shit about non Indians in hindi, during meetings.
> 
> ...


South Bay Los Angeles?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> South Bay Los Angeles?


Shoot, this keeps happening lol. No south bay in the bay area(san jose, milpitas, santa clara, etc). My bad.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Are we talking N word - ga or hard r
> 
> Also, you're making a reasonable point but I just hate ppl that try to dismiss this point entirely
> 
> Clearly OP has a had a few bad experiences with a certain type of pax - if the same thing happened to you would u really just dismiss it entirely


The former, not the latter.

I don't dismiss his perspective at all - markets differ. Individuals within the same market differ. I am sure some of my true 5 star passengers treated some other drivers like garbage.

I have spent a lot of time in other parts of the country (NYC, DC, VA) and not all cultures are the same.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> But are
> 
> But are you talking about black suv tho?
> because op is talking about ghetto pax that order pool
> ...


10k X/Select - 2k Black/Suv & Privates

Wish I had only done 12k Black! lol


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> 10k X/Select - 2k Black/Suv & Privates


Tee hee "privates"


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Hood pax downrate everyone that they feel maybe doing better in life than themselves, your skin color has nothing to do with it.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Hood pax downrate everyone that they feel maybe doing better in life than themselves, your skin color has nothing to do with it.


Marietta, GA has both extreme wealth and extreme hood. There was a rap artist out of there a while back that had lyrics such as "Marietta's where it's betta', we put bullets thru yo' swetta' "

@TheDevilisaParttimer , I expect input from you on this, god damn it


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Hood pax downrate everyone that they feel maybe doing better in life than themselves, your skin color has nothing to do with it.


truly I don't understand why saying things like this- that are just bluntly honest get so much anger towards them


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> truly I don't understand why saying things like this- that are just bluntly honest get so much anger towards them


Everything is socio-economics in a Capitalist country, such as the U.S. Those Beverly Hills people tend to maybe down-rate because they look down on drivers. Saying this area or that area has people that are more difficult or critical or unfair in general, is fair in my book. Saying avoiding a certain race of people happens if one avoids a bad area, is where I draw the line. :wink:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Everything is socio-economics in a Capitalist country, such as the U.S. Those Beverly Hills people tend to maybe down-rate because they look down on drivers. Saying this area or that area has people that are more difficult or critical or unfair in general, is fair in my book. Saying avoiding a certain race of people happens if one avoids a bad area, is where I draw the line. :wink:


Avoiding certain groups of people is wrong. Acknowledging that people of certain cultures NEVER tip is simply acknowledging that certain people never tip. Were talking like twice in 5 years. I still drive them. I just drive them knowing that I won't get a tip.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Everything is socio-economics in a Capitalist country, such as the U.S. Those Beverly Hills people tend to maybe down-rate because they look down on drivers. Saying this area or that area has people that are more difficult or critical or unfair in general, is fair in my book. Saying avoiding a certain race of people happens if one avoids a bad area, is where I draw the line. :wink:


Culture plays an enormous factor too

I would imagine there are a lot of poor Indians and Asians in LA too and are much more respectful on average than some others may be



NauticalWheeler said:


> Avoiding certain groups of people is wrong. Acknowledging that people of certain cultures NEVER tip is simply acknowledging that certain people never tip. Were talking like twice in 5 years. I still drive them. I just drive them knowing that I won't get a tip.


Well said

One is kinda racist, the other is just acknowledging reality and trends that you see first hand


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Maybe your Klan hood was visible under your MAGA cap.


This is the Tolerant Left, folks. You dare to think differently and you're a MEMBER OF THE KLAN!


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont care how dumb this question is....
> 
> Because of the cost of living in bay area we dont have any true ghettos correct? Ghetto are extremely poor areas?


The true definition is a bit different than how it's used.

ghetto is referred to very poor high crime neighbors, and the dirty part is, when people say ghetto - they're usually talking about specific black neighborhoods


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> This is the Tolerant Left, folks. You dare to think differently and you're a MEMBER OF THE KLAN!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> This is the Tolerant Left, folks. You dare to think differently and you're a MEMBER OF THE KLAN!


I'm a member of the intolerant left.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> View attachment 383241


More like


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

To be fair, if Pepe or Gritty were people and it was revolution time, they would be high on my list of people to execute.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

@UberLaLa youre not wrong, but these things are multifaceted right so it's not just one specific feature creating these problems.

my only issue with what you're saying is - you're letting them off the hook for the toxic cultural elements that glorify being a street thug criminal - and also letting them off the hook for the individual bad decision making taking place in these communities- and the cycle gets perpetuated



waldowainthrop said:


> To be fair, if Pepe or Gritty were people and it was revolution time, they would be high on my list of people to execute.


Why Gritty


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> @UberLaLa
> Why Gritty


&#128064;


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> &#128064;


Isn't gritty a commie symbol?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Isn't gritty a commie symbol?


Just because I am far left doesn't mean I accept the memes. Death to Gritty. &#128064; &#128298;


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Just because I am far left doesn't mean I accept the memes. Death to Gritty. &#128064; &#128298;


Fascinating


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> This is the Tolerant Left, folks. You dare to think differently and you're a MEMBER OF THE KLAN!


That's my gripe here, I suppose. All I said was some hood pax have downrated me and I suspect it's because I'm not a part of their culture/ethnicity. Yet I am being made out to be a bigot when I feel paradoxically that if anything, I am the one being victimized.

I will also say the twisting of the English language to suit the left's needs is a little disturbing.

To me, a stereotype is: black people like rap music.

To me, racism is: Asian people are bad drivers.

I never once said anything along those lines in this thread, yet I'm the pig despite my liberal doling out of 5* and pleasant conversation irrespective of demographic. The inference of me being in any way intolerant is insane, at least based on what's in this topic.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> That's my gripe here, I suppose. All I said was some hood pax have downrated me and I suspect it's because I'm not a part of their culture/ethnicity. Yet I am being made out to be a bigot when I feel paradoxically that if anything, I am the one being victimized.
> 
> I will also say the twisting of the English language to suit the left's needs is a little disturbing.
> 
> ...


my first post I did say you're making a very reasonable point, some will agree with you and.....................*The rest are just gonna call you and everyone else racist &#129305;&#129305;*


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> That's my gripe here, I suppose. All I said was some hood pax have downrated me and I suspect it's because I'm not a part of their culture/ethnicity. Yet I am being made out to be a bigot when I feel paradoxically that if anything, I am the one being victimized.


You actually said 'colored folks' not just hood. Although I think to some on the extreme left there would be little difference.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

And I really thought I did good, too. I give up, lol.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> And I really thought I did good, too. I give up, lol.
> 
> View attachment 383264


they're not going to grant you any charity

When I read ur op I didn't think you meant any malice - but since the term colored folks is outdated - shit like that makes them pounce


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Can't we just move past all the bullshit?


Nope. And don't waste your time trying.





If you're interested in taking action though, I have an experiment for you to try.

For the next seven days (one whole whopping week), do the following:

Decline every pool ride: Every. Single. One.

Decline every rider with a rating lower than 4.85. Every. Single. One.

Come back and report the following:

Did your amount and percent of tips go up by at least 25%?

Did your rating go up immediately?

Did 95% of your pax-holes disappear?

Did your revenue increase despite having fewer rides?

Did you find yourself getting pushed away from the ghetto instead of getting sucked into it?

Spoiler alert: I already know the answers to those questions, but you can find out for yourself.

Then you can go back to the way you're doing things now.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Nope. And don't waste your time trying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some true shit


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> And I really thought I did good, too. I give up, lol.
> 
> View attachment 383264





GreatWhiteHope said:


> they're not going to grant you any charity
> 
> When I read ur op I didn't think you meant any malice - but since the term colored folks is outdated - shit like that makes them pounce


Only thing I think you should rethink, is implying that 'people of color' make up ghettos. I don't care if you use _African American, Black or whatever. _It's they statement in your original post that says you can avoid 'people of color' by avoiding the ghetto.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Only thing I think you should rethink, is implying that 'people of color' make up ghettos. I don't care if you use _African American, Black or whatever. _It's they statement in your original post that says you can avoid 'people of color' by avoiding the ghetto.


honest question

I personally believe when ppl say Ghettos - they're talking about poor black neighborhoods - u don't think that's how ppl use it ?

side question: where are you politically? You don't seem like a commie but definitely seem pretty left


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

This thread is becoming quite the Orwellian dystopia. The truly odd part is people welcoming it with open arms. I maintain I shouldn't have to change my wording to appease Some Person On The Internet™ especially when it's tangential with regards to the core topic and my intent was not malicious. 

Who cares what I say, anyway? I'm not the president, I'm just some loser on a forum.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> This thread is becoming quite the Orwellian dystopia. The truly odd part is people welcoming it with open arms. I maintain I shouldn't have to change my wording to appease Some Person On The Internet™ especially when it's tangential with regards to the core topic and my intent was not malicious.
> 
> Who cares what I say, anyway? I'm not the president, I'm just some loser on a forum.


Train wrecks are the best wrecks. Live the dream, OP.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Train wrecks are the best wrecks. Live the dream, OP.
> View attachment 383316


I think we can all tell I've only driven 17 hours this week.


----------



## LoriDrives (Dec 1, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> "people of color" acceptable in 2010s US.
> 
> "colored people" barely acceptable in 1960s segregationist US.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was thinking. It wo


OldBay said:


> It sounds silly when you write it out.
> 
> I "know" saying "colored people" is bad, but also "know" that "people of color" is acceptable.
> 
> ...


As a person of color, I can absolutely confirm that we have a problem with being called "colored". Colored is what they called my grandfather after he came home from The Korean War but still couldn't eat in most restaurants here. Colored is only slightly more polite than the N word, and it's never ok. That's why I can't even take the original post on this thread seriously.



UbaBrah said:


> And no I will not delete Kool and the Gang, Earth Wind and Fire or Flo-rida from my playlist out of fear of sucking up. :roflmao:


That playlist sounds like the very problem. I'd give a one-star for Flor-rida for sure. &#128514;


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Stereotype much?


What's wrong with stereotyping? We have a whole advertising industry based on it.

For instance, what if I said that in my experience Indian men are very likely to have their phone out with their GPS open to track the trip turn by turn? Is that stereotyping? Is that negative? Even if it's true?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

LoriDrives said:


> That's why I can't even take the original post on this thread seriously.


Well you see the tree and not the forest, but it's your call if you want to disregard the meat and potatoes of it all, which is a very real and quantifiable problem, at least in my case. Besides which, I meant it in the context of "people of color" which is apparently the correct term. It just came out clumsily.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> honest question
> 
> I personally believe when ppl say Ghettos - they're talking about poor black neighborhoods - u don't think that's how ppl use it ?
> 
> side question: where are you politically? You don't seem like a commie but definitely seem pretty left


I'm right down the middle, Mate. I don't vote by party. I vote on the candidate/agenda that makes the most sense.

This from Wikipedia: _A ghetto, often the ghetto, is a part of a city in which members of a minority group live, typically as a result of social, legal, or economic pressure. Ghettos are often known for being more impoverished than other areas of the city._

Not completely sure I agree with that definition.

Further, if OP would have left out a specific race of people, and simply said he avoids ghettos, fine. Or if he wanted to state that he is low rated by a specific group/race of people, fine. I am only taking issue with how it reads that he can avoid driving 'colored people' by not picking up from ghettos. It's pretty simple, really. Don't write or say things like that. And if we do, correct it, apologize, learn and move on. That's how things get better. IMO


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Ya he's joking but he's also not
> 
> It's extremely insulting to me - for anyone else to assume they might be talking down to black pax like they're special ed kids or something


You're insulted by this? Really? 
What am I missing here?

You're not even op AND there was no assumption in the post, it was a question.

I didn't read it as taking down to anyone, I read it as some one being socially awkward and trying to fit in.

Are you equally insulted by OP's use of "colored folks"?

I'll be honest, my first thought when I read the post and got to first use of "colored folks" was, this guy is a) either so out of touch that he says things like "colored folks" and "you people" to his black riders or b) he is just racist and the black riders pick up on it or c) a combination of both.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> this is the most insulting statement I could have ever imagined


I bet there a quite a few people who would disagree and find the original post far more offensive.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> You're insulted by this? Really?
> What am I missing here?
> 
> You're not even op AND there was no assumption in the post, it was a question.
> ...


No I disagree with how you're interpreting this.

I'm not offended by ops use of colored folks, he doesn't seem to have malice toward them, no need to get my panties in a bunch.

However to me sir, the absolute most insulting, disgusting, vile attitude is the one that he expressed.

That attitude *literally assumes that the OP treats black ppl like they're inferior. That same attitude is the bigotry of low expectations. *

To me, whenever i see that attitude put into words or is said - it disgusts me


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Well you see the tree and not the forest, but it's your call if you want to disregard the meat and potatoes of it all, which is a very real and quantifiable problem, at least in my case. Besides which, I meant it in the context of "people of color" which is apparently the correct term. It just came out clumsily.


Apparently? I find it very hard to believe that you had did not know prior to your post and the subsequent replies that "colored folks" was offensive. I'm trying very hard to give you the benefit of doubt.

If true, one has to wonder just how many clumsy mishaps you have with riders and don'teven realize. Certainly this could explain the poor ratings. In other words you may be saying things that are offensive and not even realize it.

I really don't know how one in 2019 doesn't know that its offensive.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Holy shit people, I am not originally from the US. It came out wrong. Pick apart my wording all you like. I know what I am and it's not what you're trying to paint me as. You are essentially picking on a foreigner who doesn't fully understand the nuances of how sensitive these kinds of things are. I mean, if we're going to dole out shame and all.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Holy shit people, I am not originally from the US. It came out wrong. Pick apart my wording all you like. I know what I am and it's not what you're trying to paint me as.


This does make a difference and I can more easily give you the benefit of doubt.

Also, I assumed you were from here, my apologies


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Apparently? I find it very hard to believe that you had did not know prior to your post and the subsequent replies that "colored folks" was offensive. I'm trying very hard to give you the benefit of doubt.
> 
> If true, one has to wonder just how many clumsy mishaps you have with riders and don'teven realize. Certainly this could explain the poor ratings. In other words you may be saying things that are offensive and not even realize it.
> 
> I really don't know how one in 2019 doesn't know that its offensive.


why do *You People *always get so bent out of shape for peoples vocabulary?

You literally can tell by the OPs tone he isn't being a hateful racist, at all.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> why do *You People *always get so bent out of shape for peoples vocabulary?
> 
> You literally can tell by the OPs tone he isn't being a hateful racist, at all.


I'm not bent. I'm not offended personally or or for anyone.

I'm a middle age white guy, I like racial humor, I personally will tell a racial joke in the right company. Not out of hatred, not because I think less of anyone, I just can find the humor in it.

That said, I know how sensitive race issues can be, and there are certain words and phrases that just can not be used today in public without offended masses of people. 
The N-word is the obvious one, "Colored folks" is one of them, "you people" is another.

Again I'm not offended by what OP posted, but I can assure you, regardless of how innocently he means it, if he said any of those words/ phrases , not many will tale it as an innocent verbal stumble. That is the point of my post.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'm not bent. I'm not offended personally or or for anyone.
> 
> I'm a middle age white guy, I like racial humor, I personally will tell a racial joke in the right company. Not out of hatred, not because I think less of anyone, I just can find the humor in it.
> 
> ...


that's why I *bolded it &#129315; *

Literally I didn't think twice about it because I could tell by ops tone he wasn't being racist 
And didn't even notice it at first.

then I realize it and figured OP was just older

You gonna tell me you're gonna take issue with grandpa that still says '********' and calls the homosexuals '*********'?

let it go


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> that's why I *bolded it &#129315;*
> 
> Literally I didn't think twice about it because I could tell by ops tone he wasn't being racist
> And didn't even notice it at first.
> ...


It's funny I was just typing up a story about my grandfather and threat he used to talk. If you ever seen a Don Rickeles performance take away the tone and volume and that is my grandfather. He referred to everyone by their ethnicity, "you remember Joey, the the whop over on 52nd st..." "I helped a woman, nice colorored lady, change a tire" if he didn't like joey or the lady or whoever he was talking about he used a much worse epithet.



UbaBrah said:


> I am not originally from the US


One thing about us people, (Americans) we are very self centered thinking. It never even dawned on me that you might not be from the U.S., even when you said you weren't originally from here, I assumed you meant not origanly from SC, but another State. I'm sure almost everyone who replied assumed the same.

I know you took a beating, but I think just anout everyone assumed the same as me.

Now you know. Stereotypes are a funny thing, most are based on some truth and at the same time most are offensive. Some American reading this will take offense, I'm sure. Obviously I don't mean all Americans are self centered thinkers, but most of us are.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Obviously I don't mean all Americans are self centered thinkers, but most of us are.


Indeed. Worse, most of us have a poor understanding of history and limited interest in civics. A recipe for willful misunderstanding of others and political non-engagement.

Not that many other countries are that much better, but some are.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Fair enough. I just think it's bizarre that I can post about a problem I'm having but I'm vilified because my wording is slightly off or whatever. And then just like that, I'm the instigator. I am pretty unused to having to watch what I say. As much as I like America, it scares me sometimes.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> It's funny I was just typing up a story about my grandfather and threat he used to talk. If you ever seen a Don Rickeles performance take away the tone and volume and that is my grandfather. He referred to everyone by their ethnicity, "you remember Joey, the the whop over on 52nd st..." "I helped a woman, nice colorored lady, change a tire" if he didn't like joey or the lady or whoever he was talking about he used a much worse epithet.
> 
> One thing about us people, (Americans) we are very self centered thinking. It never even dawned on me that you might not be from the U.S., even when you said you weren't originally from here, I assumed you meant not origanly from SC, but another State. I'm sure almost everyone who replied assumed the same.
> 
> ...


That's actually amazing &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Fair enough. I just think it's bizarre that I can post about a problem I'm having but I'm vilified because my wording is slightly off or whatever. And then just like that, I'm the instigator. I am pretty unused to having to watch what I say. As much as I like America, it scares me sometimes.


You are fine. Treating people with respect goes a long way (outside of internet forums) and it seems like you already do that.

Language policing is a bit of an American pastime. "PC culture" is currently associated with the left but people forget conservatives have wielded it plenty too. The best thing to do is to decide whether people are critical from a perspective of wanting to be understood or from a perspective of wanting to make a stand.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Fair enough. I just think it's bizarre that I can post about a problem I'm having but I'm vilified because my wording is slightly off or whatever. And then just like that, I'm the instigator. I am pretty unused to having to watch what I say. As much as I like America, it scares me sometimes.


told you bro &#128517;
You're from where ?



waldowainthrop said:


> You are fine. Treating people with respect goes a long way (outside of internet forums) and it seems like you already do that.
> 
> Language policing is a bit of an American pastime. "PC culture" is currently associated with the left but people forget conservatives have wielded it plenty too. The best thing to do is to decide whether people are critical from a perspective of wanting to be understood or from a perspective of wanting to make a stand.


@UbaBrah dont trust him, he wants to take all your money and let the 6 foot 5 hairy man share the locker room with your daughter &#128527;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The “Reasonable Far Left” is pretty insidious.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Fair enough. I just think it's bizarre that I can post about a problem I'm having but I'm vilified because my wording is slightly off or whatever. And then just like that, I'm the instigator. I am pretty unused to having to watch what I say. As much as I like America, it scares me sometimes.


I can understand.

Race and racial issues are a sensitive subject. Online, it's easy for everyone to apply their own twist to your written word as you witnessed here. Online and real life are two completely separate entities.

In person, if you said that to someone, assuming you have an accent, you'd get a raised brow, but most people would understand, a few may say something and you'd have to explain. And some would just be offered regardless . I think this would apply in reverse as well.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> told you bro &#128517;
> You're from where ?
> 
> 
> @UbaBrah dont trust him, he wants to take all your money and let the 6 foot 5 hairy man share the locker room with your daughter &#128527;


Just your standard Euro trash. But yeah, I am learning a lot. Like it's not even so much what you say, it's how you say it. I suppose these things happen. If we drain the swamp, will I go with it?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Just your standard Euro trash. But yeah, I am learning a lot. Like it's not even so much what you say, it's how you say it. I suppose these things happen. If we drain the swamp, will I go with it?


Shit, if you're illegal trump is not your friend.

But ya know, trump gets a bad rap with immigrants but I don't think it's totally justified.
if you're here legally and you're a freedom loving American - Trumps got your back. He just wants to bolster the economy and have everyone working - everything else is BS, that's what he's all about.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Shit, if you're illegal trump is not your friend.
> 
> But ya know, trump gets a bad rap with immigrants but I don't think it's totally justified.
> if you're here legally and you're a freedom loving American - Trumps got your back. He just wants to bolster the economy and have everyone working - everything else is BS, that's what he's all about.


Agreed. I am legal and like Trump. I just think he has a delivery problem (much like I do). But to me, it's standard protocol to look beyond clumsiness and try to see people and things for what they are. I wish everyone was like that.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> like Trump.


Uh oh... round 2 starting...


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Uh oh... round 2 starting...


Surely not. Where can I hide? I will take anything at this point.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> Any other people have problems being downrated for no real reason by other races? It's hard to believe this still happens in 2019, but all my low ratings (3 and under) have been from colored folks. I can tell because there is always a gap between my pings as I am in a slower market. Within minutes of drop off, I see that ding and can immediately place it. Anyway, I am always friendly and have the same spiel with all my riders. My behavior is professional and consistent. The trips themselves are pleasant and uneventful. I always leave 5 stars too unless something awful happened.
> 
> For me, driving in the ghetto is a surefire way to be downrated. Many people there are just hateful and hate to see others succeed. But in my state there is also pretty ugly racial tension which is plainly visible in my ratings. FWIW I'm not even from here. I'm a transplant so I have difficulty seeing myself as some type of lily white symbol of oppression, even though I know I am supposed because apparently I am a slave owner. At least according to the media these days. I just wish people weren't so ugly with their prejudice. Like I start out every ride the same and ask the same questions etc. Each trip is a blank slate in my mind, but that's just not the case for a percentage of my riders.
> 
> ...


Everyone is venting their frustrations about this fallen world in a different way. The worst ones are the ones who don't even know we are a fallen people, so they are extra militant towards others. Yup. That's the price we pay for ignorance about God.

If you're not a Christian, that won't make any sense.

Anyway, yes, I have 100% experienced this exact same thing and it sucks, especially since I'm not even white. I love it when I talk to some of "them" and they're shocked to find out I'm not "white" per their definition. In fact I'm pretty much the most neutral person in the world. I've never known anyone more neutral than me. So it's very hard for an educated person to have some sort of prejudice against me without feeling like they are judging themselves to some extent. If I were 100% white, life would be harder. But then again my genes would be better so it would even out.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> My wife's mother in law at dinner last night... &#128514;


By the way, to add even more humor to this..

Did a face palm right now. Don't know if it was the massive feast or the whiskey.

My wife's mother in law would be my Mom. &#129318;‍♂

What I meant to say was my wife's *grandmother! &#128514;*

Bless her heart. Spent most of her time in NYC and is now living in Jersey.

We had dinner at a medicore Inn in the Poconos.

Everything was frozen, no doubt about (Gordon Ramsey would have had a cornorary).

But my wife's grandmother was so impressed by the spread that she thanked the owner and tipped our server $80 - it was a buffet. To be fair, our server missed a real Thanksgiving dinner.

Again, everything was obviously frozen. We were the third group throughout the day, you could even see can marks on some items. Nothing was fresh. But they added some random garnish to the dishes.

My wife's grandmother was trying to guess whatever they put on the (canned) sweet potatoes, said how "colored" women did the same back in the day.

My wife and I both ignored that, she piped up again, loudly. &#128580;

Not the best dinner ever but it was FOOOOD! &#128514;

As for my wife's mother in law (aka my mum), she doesn't use that or any other similar terms &#128514;


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I'm a member of the intolerant left.


It's a riot that the same group can want to punch an 80 year old veteran for wearing a hat in a diner, but also screech about pronoun misuse. The left parodies the parody of its parody.



UbaBrah said:


> That's my gripe here, I suppose. All I said was some hood pax have downrated me and I suspect it's because I'm not a part of their culture/ethnicity. Yet I am being made out to be a bigot when I feel paradoxically that if anything, I am the one being victimized.
> 
> I will also say the twisting of the English language to suit the left's needs is a little disturbing.
> 
> ...


Don't take it to heart. Posters like TemptingFate are simply shit-stirrers. You know that he/she/they isn't doing any more pick-ups in the hood than you are, yet wants to preach about how you should service all communities equally. He/she/they also preaches that those down-ratings you get are because your racism is OBVIOUSLY coming through your driving...or something nonsensical.

Throw he/she/they on ignore. I'm considering it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> It's a riot that the same group can want to punch an 80 year old veteran for wearing a hat in a diner, but also screech about pronoun misuse. The left parodies the parody of its parody.


Sounds like some people I don't know and wouldn't get along with. The left is multifaceted just like the right. Don't paint with too broad a brush and I will return the favor.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Posters like TemptingFate are simply shit-stirrers. You know that he/she/they isn't doing any more pick-ups in the hood than you are, yet wants to preach about how you should service all communities equally. He/she/they also preaches that those down-ratings you get are because your racism is OBVIOUSLY coming through your driving...or something nonsensical.


Don't project your failures on others. You don't know anything about me. I'm not like you; I don't discriminate against people by race/ethnicity or neighborhood. I've received tips from honorable pleasant poor people living in "bad" neighborhoods and I've been stiffed and treated like dirt by rich Republican country club pigs. It's all about the individual and his/her heart, not the color of their skin or the size of their bank account. You can continue to live with your pathetic racist delusions. Don't expect anyone but the brain dead to agree.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Sounds like some people I don't know and wouldn't get along with. The left is multifaceted just like the right. Don't paint with too broad a brush and I will return the favor.


The big difference is the media.

The right is asked every day to denounce Richard Spencer, white supremacy, white gun violence, etc. Most of the strong voices on the right have no problem doing so. Many have called out Trump when he uses wishy-washy language.

The left never gets asked to denounce Antifa or college hooligans shutting down speeches or illegal immigrant violence. When a reporter dare step out of line and ask a difficult question, you see the look of absolute indignation on the faces of Biden, Warren, Harris. "How dare you? You are supposed to keep the questions to whether I like apple or pecan pie and what my favorite hip-hop song is".

If the sane left wants to differentiate itself from the nutty, loud, radical minority, maybe it needs to say it loud?


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

If I do a slew of deliveries or rides to black people my rating always goes down. Always.

The other night was a clear example. Two deliveries. One a young black guy. I greeted him with a smile and he just looked at me with no response and his hands out. This is much more common than you think.

Next delivery to a middle-aged black guy. He was holding a tip in his hand, but shoved it in his pocket when he saw me walking up. No tip later in the app.

This stuff is literally a daily occurrence. The next morning I saw the "we see you did not complete a delivery" notification. I know exactly who it was. The kid who can't respond to greetings or goodbyes.

These are not one-off incidents. These are everyday acts of racism.

Unfortunately, most african-american people-- statistically, are extremely liberal and socialist. They have been deceived by the godless left into believing that white people are their enemy and have caused all of the problems in their communities. It makes me sad, actually. If they would return to God and good moral character as a people, everything would be fine for them.

People who really have studied the issue know that the civil rights movement, replacing God/church/personal-responsibility with corrupt leftist "rights" leaders-- is what really destroyed the black community.

Before the modern civil rights movement, black communities were thriving. Divorce was unheard of. Babies born out-of-wedlock unheard of. Single mothers almost nonexistent. Murder, drug use and black-on-black crime unheard of. They owned their own businesses and were beginning to burgeon as a community.

All of that destroyed by the left, who lured them into a new form of servitude, to a secular big-government patronage, who replaced the church/God.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

doggerel said:


> Unfortunately, most african-american people statistically, are extremely liberal and socialist. They have been deceived by the godless left into believing that white people are their enemy and have caused all of the problems in their communities. It makes me sad, actually. If they would return to God and good moral character as a people, everything would be fine for them.


Sorry, I've studied this. Black people are not exceptionally liberal and are more likely than many groups to be religious. They are more likely to vote Democratic but that is only one indicator. Individuals may differ but your generalization is just not correct.

By the way, I'm godless, socialist, "white" and a good tipper and fair to all service workers. I care about my community and am kind to everyone when I am given the opportunity. Where do I fit into your stereotypes?


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Sorry, I've studied this. Black people are not exceptionally liberal and are more likely than many groups to be religious. They are more likely to vote Democratic but that is only one indicator. Individuals may differ but your generalization is just not correct.
> 
> By the way, I'm godless, socialist, "white" and a good tipper and fair to all service workers. I care about my community and am kind to everyone when I am given the opportunity. Where do I fit into your stereotypes?


You can't claim to be godly and religious with the current single-motherhood rates, incarceration rates, divorce rates, abortion rates and crime rates. We judge people by their actions, not how they identify on a survey.

And yes. Black people are exceptionally liberal. Barack Obama grabbed 99% of the black vote twice! Hillary got 94!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

doggerel said:


> You can't claim to be godly and religious with the current single-motherhood rates, incarceration rates, abortion rates and crime rates. We judge people by their actions, not how they identify on a survey.
> 
> And yes. Black people are exceptionally liberal. Barack Obama grabbed 99% of the black vote twice! Hillary got 94!


Those are moderate candidates. Look to Bernie Sanders or most mainstream politicians in Europe if you want to see socialism or actual left wing policies. The Democratic Party is moderate to center-left. Lots of people vote for it out of necessity. Just like you and others like you might vote Republican even if not every politician or policy aligns with your beliefs.

As for the other stuff, don't confuse socio-economics with race and religion and don't make me use the r-word.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Those are moderate candidates. Look to Bernie Sanders or most mainstream politicians in Europe if you want to see socialism or actual left wing policies.
> 
> As for the other stuff, don't confuse socio-economics with race and religion and don't make me use the r-word.


Use whatever word you like. I understand your need to pigeon-hole others and label them. It is easier to dismiss their arguments and logic with a slur rather than with your own counter-arguments and logic. I get it.

I'm a Christian. Not a republican. Not a racist.

I don't even like republicans.

And LOL at Obama being a moderate. Obama RAN as a moderate, yes. But as soon as he began enacting legislation, it is clear he favored european-style socialist policies, and pushed them every chance he had.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

doggerel said:


> Use whatever word you like. I understand your need to pigeon-hole others and label them. It is easier to dismiss their arguments and logic with a slur rather than with your own counter-arguments and logic. I get it.
> 
> I'm a Christian. Not a republican.
> 
> ...


I am doing the opposite of generalizing. If you want to talk about individuals as members of a class (how Marxist of you), prepare to be called out on getting the facts wrong.

I did say "might" - I have no idea who you vote for.

Obama is a moderate by international standards and center-left at best by US standards. Source: I am a socialist and I studied and worked in politics.

Back on topic: generalization is the opiate of the masses.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I am doing the opposite of generalizing. If you want to talk about individuals as members of a class (how Marxist of you), prepare to be called out on getting the facts wrong.
> 
> I did say "might" - I have no idea who you vote for.
> 
> ...


So when a secular leftist does an objective socio-historical diagnosis on the ills affecting the black community, it is 'good scholarship.' But when someone else reaches different conclusions, it is "racism."

Gotcha pal. I know exactly where you are coming from.

You need to check yourself.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

doggerel said:


> So when a secular leftist does an objective socio-historical diagnosis on the ills affecting the black community, it is 'good scholarship.' But when someone else reaches different conclusions, it is "racism."
> 
> Gotcha pal. I know exactly where you are coming from.


I'm saying stop generalizing and start treating people as individuals. Demographics aren't people. If you think there is something fundamental to a group of people genetically that makes them inferior to another group, that is racist. If that's what you believe, I'll call that belief racist. If that isn't what you believe, then I won't.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I'm saying stop generalizing and start treating people as individuals. Demographics aren't people. If you think there is something fundamental to a group of people genetically that makes them inferior to another group, that is racist. If that's what you believe, I'll call that belief racist. If that isn't what you believe, then I won't.


Show me where I talked about the genetic inferiority of black people. I'll hold my breath.

Also, you are just flailing now, and you know it. You got caught trying to bail out of respectful conversation by moving to slurs and generalizations YOURSELF. And now you are turning around and accusing me of it (lol.)

If I claim that most black people are to the left, and their voting patterns demonstrate this, and you say that it is not true, because they vote for moderates, then you are meeting me on the same playing field. Drop the virtue-posturing already.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

doggerel said:


> Show me where I talked about the genetic inferiority of black people. I'll hold my breath.
> 
> Also, you are just flailing now, and you know it. You got caught trying to bail out of respectful conversation by moving to slurs and generalizations YOURSELF. And now you are turning around and accusing me of it (lol.)
> 
> If I claim that most black people are to the left, and their voting patterns demonstrate this, and you say that it is not true, because they vote for moderates, then you are meeting me on the same playing field. Drop the virtue-posturing already.


You didn't and I didn't say you did. I am talking about an example of racist beliefs.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> The big difference is the media.
> 
> The right is asked every day to denounce Richard Spencer, white supremacy, white gun violence, etc. Most of the strong voices on the right have no problem doing so. Many have called out Trump when he uses wishy-washy language.
> 
> ...














doggerel said:


> If I do a slew of deliveries or rides to black people my rating always goes down. Always.
> 
> The other night was a clear example. Two deliveries. One a young black guy. I greeted him with a smile and he just looked at me with no response and his hands out. This is much more common than you think.
> 
> ...


Any chance you know who Jesse Lee Peterson is ?



doggerel said:


> Show me where I talked about the genetic inferiority of black people. I'll hold my breath.
> 
> Also, you are just flailing now, and you know it. You got caught trying to bail out of respectful conversation by moving to slurs and generalizations YOURSELF. And now you are turning around and accusing me of it (lol.)
> 
> If I claim that most black people are to the left, and their voting patterns demonstrate this, and you say that it is not true, because they vote for moderates, then you are meeting me on the same playing field. Drop the virtue-posturing already.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Anyone else find debates hot? No? Just me. Okay then 😀👍


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone else find debates hot? No? Just me. Okay then &#128512;&#128077;


This thread is about to get banned to another forum. &#128517; I just wanted to talk about racism and prejudice to keep it on target but all of this stuff is unavoidably political.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> View attachment 383509
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesse Lee Peterson made me realize the truth of all of this, honestly. A modern-day prophet, imo.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

doggerel said:


> Jesse Lee Peterson made me realize the truth of all of this, honestly. A modern-day prophet, imo.


Love you dude

BETA


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> This thread is about to get banned to another forum. &#128517; I just wanted to talk about racism and prejudice to keep it on target but all of this stuff is unavoidably political.


It's political because most people's views on culture and race tend to align with their views on politics. Ostrich-types who keep the door open for the London terrorist because they know he's kinder and gentler are lefties whereas the overly cautious/critical (sometimes too much so, naturally) types are righties.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> This thread is about to get banned to another forum. &#128517; I just wanted to talk about racism and prejudice to keep it on target but all of this stuff is unavoidably political.


We have the key political players in the ring &#128514;.

Then those on the sidelines like....


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Let’s lighten this thread up?

How many socialists does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
None, the government can do it for
them.

How do you know when someone is a theocrat?
Don’t worry, they’ll tell you.


If we’re having a conversation where you call me a terrorist sympathizer after I say “you know, I didn’t really call you a racist” I have to duck out since we’re not having the same kind of debate.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Let's lighten this thread up?
> 
> How many socialists does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
> None, the government can do it for
> ...


*No...








*


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> If we're having a conversation where you call me a terrorist sympathizer after I say "you know, I didn't really call you a racist" I have to duck out since we're not having the same kind of debate.


If you took that as a comment at you personally, you need to re-read. That was an explanation of why this thread turned political (a natural progression, IMO).

You seem very edgy. I don't know you, and I've never said anything about your character.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> View attachment 383509
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You made my day with that kitty punch.
But to make sure pple know kitties only put kitties in place, and that they're really sweet with humans:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/e4ejw5


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You made my day with that kitty punch.
> But to make sure pple know kitties only put kitties in place, and that they're really sweet with humans:
> 
> 
> ...


have any kitties yourself ?

I got 6


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> If you took that as a comment at you personally, you need to re-read. That was an explanation of why this thread turned political (a natural progression, IMO).
> 
> You seem very edgy. I don't know you, and I've never said anything about your character.


It's the godlessness and not having a relationship sanctified by god that makes me edgy.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> have any kitties yourself ?
> 
> I got 6


No...

no time even for kitties...

pple say they're low maintenance and doesn't come up for love like puppies do (and maybe there are kittens/cats like that) but between friends that have cats and friends that have doggies theres no diff between wanting attention from the two except dogs require walking.

and I don't have the ability to continuously care for one now. Spurts of attention yes, but not full. They're like kids.

heck, I saw a news piece recently and cemetery allowing pple to be buried with their pets cos their pets are like kids.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> No...
> 
> no time even for kitties...
> 
> ...


They super cute tho


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> They super cute tho
> 
> View attachment 383554


Oh they are!

White paws and tux; some of my best guy friends have kitties (similar to yours) and they love to come and grab pets from me whenever I visit.

does yours also go and nudge their head at your hand.... walk all over you and then plant themselves on your lap?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Oh they are!
> 
> White paws and tux; some of my best guy friends have kitties (similar to yours) and they love to come and grab pets from me whenever I visit.
> 
> does yours also go and nudge their head at your hand.... walk all over you and then plant themselves on your lap?


oh of course of course

The black and white one in particular will literally stand on my back and meow at me when I'm trying to sleep 
And one of them is a Hillary voter

I didn't even want all these cats
It just happened &#128517;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> oh of course of course
> 
> The black and white one in particular will literally stand on my back and meow at me when I'm trying to sleep
> And one of them is a Hillary voter
> ...


Oh gaw.

I had the chance to buy a husky with blue eyes cheap (a couple hundred vs thousand) but I didn't have the time.

love friends who always look out with furry opportunities. Sometimes even when you're not asking.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Oh gaw.
> 
> I had the chance to buy a husky with blue eyes cheap (a couple hundred vs thousand) but I didn't have the time.
> 
> love friends who always look out with furry opportunities. Sometimes even when you're not asking.


dogs are the best but so much work

Specifically for me, my roommate lost his job and had to move and didn't want to take his pregnant cat with him

So plan was raise the kittens for 8 weeks then find them homes ---- but good luck raising little tiny baby kittens for 2 months and giving them away &#129305;


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

This was my boy Tiger as a kitten. He's now almost 18...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> dogs are the best but so much work
> 
> Specifically for me, my roommate lost his job and had to move and didn't want to take his pregnant cat with him
> 
> So plan was raise the kittens for 8 weeks then find them homes ---- but good luck raising little tiny baby kittens for 2 months and giving them away &#129305;


Raising momma and her kittens aren't easy either I'm sure! But definitely not as much work as dogs.



Coachman said:


> This was my boy Tiger as a kitten. He's now almost 18...
> 
> View attachment 383560


so fluff!


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Sorry @UbaBrah , this is now a cats thread &#128526;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I was more mentally* aroused by the debates. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I was more mentally* aroused by the debates. &#129335;‍♀


there like hungry tigers in a cage, just throw them some bait &#128521;



Coachman said:


> This was my boy Tiger as a kitten. He's now almost 18...
> 
> View attachment 383560


this literally make me think - this would have been his HS senior photo


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> there like hungry tigers in a cage, just throw them some bait &#128521;


We need someone who knows how to unintentional trigger people... @UbaBrah where are you?

&#128514;


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> We need someone who knows how to unintentional trigger people... @UbaBrah where are you?
> 
> &#128514;


just gotta know how to ask a good question
Not make a spicy statement, you ask the question.
Like the guy that posted about women drivers.

he could of said - Are women worse drivers? Spicy. 
but he went full spicy "*Why are women worse drivers" &#128514;*


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> We need someone who knows how to unintentional trigger people... @UbaBrah where are you?
> 
> &#128514;


I know it looks like I am an unintentional troll but people just like to get at me. Like I briefly discussed the ghetto in my OP and everyone lost their mind, but the ghetto eyelash thread is apparently totally okay. Whatever, here's some kitty Drake.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I know it looks like I am an unintentional troll but people just like to get at me. Like I briefly discussed the ghetto in my OP and everyone lost their mind, but the ghetto eyelash thread is apparently totally okay. Whatever, here's some kitty Drake.


This is a much better thread. I had to leave that one and unwatch. It's a very shallow barf thread.

See yours brings up important issues and again mentally* stimulating.

Keep it up!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> This is a much better thread. I had to leave that one and unwatch. It's a very shallow barf thread.
> 
> See yours brings up important issues and again mentally* stimulating.
> 
> Keep it up!


You're sweet. As is GreatWhiteHope. We should all have a tea party. I'll bring the vodka and conversational faux pas.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> I know it looks like I am an unintentional troll but people just like to get at me. Like I briefly discussed the ghetto in my OP and everyone lost their mind, but the ghetto eyelash thread is apparently totally okay. Whatever, here's some kitty Drake.


I did a thread once that was similar to another member re: rating.

I got hammered for basically the same thing...
&#129335;&#127995;‍♀&#129335;&#127995;‍♀&#129335;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Any other people have problems being downrated for no real reason by other races? It's hard to believe this still happens in 2019, but all my low ratings (3 and under) have been from colored folks. I can tell because there is always a gap between my pings as I am in a slower market. Within minutes of drop off, I see that ding and can immediately place it. Anyway, I am always friendly and have the same spiel with all my riders. My behavior is professional and consistent. The trips themselves are pleasant and uneventful. I always leave 5 stars too unless something awful happened.
> 
> For me, driving in the ghetto is a surefire way to be downrated. Many people there are just hateful and hate to see others succeed. But in my state there is also pretty ugly racial tension which is plainly visible in my ratings. FWIW I'm not even from here. I'm a transplant so I have difficulty seeing myself as some type of lily white symbol of oppression, even though I know I am supposed because apparently I am a slave owner. At least according to the media these days. I just wish people weren't so ugly with their prejudice. Like I start out every ride the same and ask the same questions etc. Each trip is a blank slate in my mind, but that's just not the case for a percentage of my riders.
> 
> ...


I'm not disagreeing with you. I just don't understand how you could know who dinged you with a bad rating?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> colored folks.





UbaBrah said:


> driving in the ghetto





UbaBrah said:


> hateful and hate to see others succeed


Can't imagane why you're having difficulties. As for the last point I quoted; trust me no one is impressed with their Uber driver's "success"!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Can't imagane why you're having difficulties. As for the last point I quoted; trust me no one is impressed with their Uber driver's "success"!


Your cherry picked quotes say nothing about anything. Some of you really do like putting 2 and 2 together and coming up with 5. Why not actually think instead of trying to sound cute and then patting yourself on the back? Thanks for playing though. 


DeadEndRoad said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you. I just don't understand how you could know who dinged you with a bad rating?


After drop off, I see my rating go down. I'm in a slow market so there is usually 10 minutes or more between pings. I can tell quite easily.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DeadEndRoad said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you. I just don't understand how you could know who dinged you with a bad rating?


Nine times out of ten when I get dinged 3-stars or below I know who did it. If you don't know who's rating you low then you can't be very good at reading people. I usually know when the bad rating is coming and I'm looking for it... and then there it is. Sometimes it takes a few minutes. Other times it takes a bit longer. There have been times where I thought I'd escaped a 1-star and then it pops up the next day.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> cherry picked quotes


Thought isn't requisite. Anyone comfortable using the phrase "colored folks" in 2019, inclinations are evident.


UbaBrah said:


> Thanks for playing though.


Thank you for your transparency. I suggest you improve your comfort level with sub groups outside your own. Step one: don't make blanket judgments based on ethnicity or socio economic status. People intuit folks with your attitude and may rate in kind. You're welcome!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Thought isn't requisite. Anyone comfortable using the phrase "colored folks" in 2019, inclinations are evident.
> 
> Thank you for your transparency. I suggest you improve your comfort level with sub groups outside your own. Step one: don't make blanket judgments based on ethnicity or socio economic status. People intuit folks with your attitude and may rate in kind. You're welcome!


The problem is that your delicate feelings have nothing to do with the core issue described in the OP.

If you're not able to move past the fact that I already explained I am foreign and conceded that my wording was clumsy then you are in fact more intolerant than I could ever be.

News flash: regardless of what you think, you are not the gatekeeper of anything.

Your high horse is over there, Lancelot.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Folks, let's remember we are all people. I'm closing this thread for it's inability to have a discussion without discriminatory remarks.


----------

